# 16-17th July Urban Art Fair, Josephine Ave, SW2



## editor (Jun 13, 2011)

This should be worth a visit!



> Summer is the time to enjoy art in the open air at London's largest annual alfresco Art Fair. For the tenth year running the residents of Josephine Avenue will be transforming their sleepy, tree lined street into a bustling exhibition space. With over one hundred and fifty photographers, printers and painters exhibiting this is our biggest event yet. Entry is FREE and with prices ranging from under a tenner to over a thousand pounds this makes it a truly affordable event for all art lovers, whatever your budget.
> 
> As well as a seeing a wealth of art, you can also taste a mouth watering selection of foods at our fantastic foods stalls including Mexican, Carribean and European cuisine. Live Art will be provided by graffiti artist Mr Cenz who will both be creating a stunning new work on our Urban Art Wall. On the Saturday you can treat your ears at our sound stage which will again feature an eclectic mix of music from local musicians.
> 
> ...



http://www.urbanart.co.uk/index.php


----------



## Belushi (Jun 13, 2011)

Looks great! Will try and make it along.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jun 13, 2011)

Will be going to this.


----------



## Pat24 (Jun 20, 2011)

Nice! I'm just round the corner


----------



## London_Calling (Jun 20, 2011)

Just to state the bleedin obvious, it ties in with the Country Show.


----------



## Greebo (Jun 21, 2011)

And there's a bus from outside the Lido edge of the park to the corner of Water Lane so not too much walking either...  could easily do both as the Country Show doesn't really start before noon.


----------



## timothysutton1 (Jun 24, 2011)

editor said:


> This should be worth a visit!



Editor - only just seen this. Thanks for the plug.


----------



## editor (Jun 27, 2011)

timothysutton1 said:


> Editor - only just seen this. Thanks for the plug.


No problem! I was annoyed that I missed it last year. I blame the cider.


----------



## timothysutton1 (Jul 5, 2011)

Still a handful of half pitches available if anyone fancies exhibiting their work. See web site for details, www.urbanart.co.uk


----------



## Pat24 (Jul 13, 2011)

I really want to buy some pieces so I will be going. I hope it isn't raining this weekend..


----------



## timothysutton1 (Jul 20, 2011)

Despite the appalling weather, the enthusiasm shown by residents, artists and visitors was amazing. It really was the worst rain we have ever seen, but hopefully this gets it out of the way for our tenth birthday next year, 21st and 22nd July 2012.

We managed to raise around £780 for JAG, £750 for Trinity Hospice and £750 for Crown Lane Primary School. This is only £250 less than we raised for the charities last year so all in all I think we have done rather well.

This is very much a team effort and without everybody's cooperation this event would not work. Judging from all the enthusiastic emails we have received it would seem that despite the rain it has been another great year.

A big thank you to everyone who came and supported our event.


----------



## editor (Jul 20, 2011)

Good work!

I wonder if it's such a good idea to have it the same weekend as the Country Show?


----------



## timothysutton1 (Jul 20, 2011)

editor said:


> ...same weekend as the Country Show?


 
One of the reasons we started the event was because there were no Art tents at the Country Show (since then Lambeth have taken over the event and now run a rival Arts area in the Park).

I agree that Urban Art is now very much an event in its own right, but visitors have got used to it being the same weekend as the Country Fair, so we are a bit loathed to change.

Next year will be our tenth birthday and big changes are planned so it might be worth considering. Something to discuss at our de-brief meeting next week. Thanks.


----------



## editor (Jul 20, 2011)

It's just that a lot of people tend to stay the whole day at the Country Show (or get blind drunk on Chucklehead) so never get to make it to your event. 

I certainly meant to go but ended up being distracted and missing it once again (much to my annoyance). Have you considered putting it on somewhere like Windrush Square? You'd surely get a far higher footfall there.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 20, 2011)

editor said:


> Good work!
> 
> I wonder if it's such a good idea to have it the same weekend as the Country Show?


 
I think so.  Last year, rather than going through Tulse Hill Estate to Brockwell, we walked up Josephine on the way to the Park and saw loads of people doing the same thing.  Did the same thing coming back so we could have another look.

Having said that, if someone were to buy something, they'd have to lug it to the Park with them (unless the artist would hold on to it for them), and try to drink lots of Chucklehead and carry artwork home without injuring it


----------



## Belushi (Jul 20, 2011)

I really enjoyed it despite the rain. I hadn't been before and didn't realise there were so many artists, will definitely be along next year.


----------



## editor (Jul 20, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I think so.  Last year, rather than going through Tulse Hill Estate to Brockwell, we walked up Josephine on the way to the Park and saw loads of people doing the same thing.  Did the same thing coming back so we could have another look.


But that is more or less on your way home, but not for people heading back to Brixton tube. I imagine loads of visitors to the Country Show have no idea where Josephine Avenue is.


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 20, 2011)

I did the opposite on Sunday, went to the urban art fair and failed to get to LCS.  Mostly because of the weather, admittedly. 

I guess the question is would enough people come to it without the LCS drawing people in?   I don't know yes or no.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 20, 2011)

editor said:


> But that is more or less on your way home, but not for people heading back to Brixton tube. I imagine loads of visitors to the Country Show have no idea where Josephine Avenue is.


 
I'd imagine lots of people coming from Streatham or various other places get off at Water Lane as well as Tulse Hill and the Herne Hill side of the park.

I reckon some people who go to the Country Show also only head up that way once a year and combine the art fair and show and wouldn't really bother making a special journey for the art fair, but as I said before (as you did), probably a bit hard walking around the Park with a bit of artwork and having to look after it all day (especially if it pisses down with rain).  Another point would be that many people would take public transport to the park (especially if they were going to be Chuckling) and therefore without transport.  Some of the larger works of art might be better transported in a car.  However, not sure what parking restrictions there are in place in that area so...

The alternative could be to have two shows per year

PS:  I know I bumped into a few people who had been to the art fair last year and weren't aware it was on.  Only realised it was on when they were walking up towards the park.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jul 20, 2011)

I went on the Sunday, it was great


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 20, 2011)

I'd like to see something arty at Windrush and St Matthew's so the whole thing links up from central Brixton to Herne Hill - turn it into a massive arts weekend.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jul 20, 2011)

I think a lot more people would have gone had the weather been good, there were loads of artists there.


----------



## editor (Jul 21, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> I'd like to see something arty at Windrush and St Matthew's so the whole thing links up from central Brixton to Herne Hill - turn it into a massive arts weekend.


I think it would be a great place to put on the show, and a great use of the space.


----------



## editor (Jul 21, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> I'd like to see something arty at Windrush and St Matthew's so the whole thing links up from central Brixton to Herne Hill - turn it into a massive arts weekend.


I think it would be a great place to put on the show, and a great use of the space. 

I'd imagine an awful lot of people would get to see the Art Fair for the first time too.


----------



## timothysutton1 (Jul 21, 2011)

We have been asked before about Windrush Square but there are several reasons for not using that space:

1) The Brixton Society have already started their own Art Fair there.
2) No parking available for exhibitors or visitors.
3) Our volunteers are from the Josephine Avenue area, and not central Brixton.

Also we think that holding the event in a leafy residential avenue might help question visitors perspective of a too often media stereotyped Brixton.

Changing the date of the event could be an option and something we will be discussing at our next meeting.

Thanks for everyone's compliments and suggestions. Much appreciated.


----------



## timothysutton1 (Jul 21, 2011)

Videos of the event at:

http://bambuser.com/channel/artbizness


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 21, 2011)

Perhaps I should have been clearer; it would be interesting to see the overall size increased to include Windrush and even St Matthews, so as to create a 'breadcrumb trail' of arts events from central Brixton to Brockwell Park that particular weekend. A bit of fiatah, dance, etc.


----------



## timothysutton1 (Jul 21, 2011)

*Brixton Arts Weekend*



London_Calling said:


> ...Windrush and St Matthews to create a 'breadcrumb trail' of arts events from  Brixton to Brockwell Park...


 
How about a proper Brixton Arts Weekend NOT the same weekend as the Country Fair? I think that would be far more exciting.


----------



## editor (Jul 21, 2011)

timothysutton1 said:


> We have been asked before about Windrush Square but there are several reasons for not using that space:
> 
> 1) The Brixton Society have already started their own Art Fair there.
> 2) No parking available for exhibitors or visitors.
> ...


I don't think I've ever seen the Brixton Society's art fair, and I don't really see why that should stop you hosting an event of your own there once a year - surely yours would be a much, much bigger event anyway? 

I understand what you're saying about the volunteers living in the area, but if the aim is to _sell_ the art, surely that involves as many people as possible seeing it - and I think that the current location _really_ limits footfall. And it's not that Windrush square is that far away anyway.

You could, for example, tie in a Windrush/St Matthews art fair with events at the Ritzy and - perhaps - Brixton Village and make it a true central Brixton-wide art event?

Just some ideas...


----------



## timothysutton1 (Jul 21, 2011)

editor said:


> ...Just some ideas...



Food for thought. Thanks.


----------

